
Ask HN: What're your most favorite developer tools and why? - thakobyan
I&#x27;d love to know what developer tools you use in your daily routine and why.<p>My list:
- VS Code
- Terminal
- Sequel Pro
- Robomongo
- Chrome dev tools
======
apolymath
Visual Studio 2017 + VS Code. One is used for ASP.NET Core development & Unity
development, the other is used for React Native mobile app development. God, I
love being a developer

~~~
werfen2018712
Just wondering, seeing your setup, it seems like you develop on Windows? Do
you deploy your .NET Core apps on Linux or Windows?

I'm also using Visual Studio 2017 on Windows, but I want to deploy on Linux.
Right now I'm trying to figure out what is the most optimal way to set
everything up.

I'm leaning towards using a VM to run the app while I develop on Windows.

------
billconan
QtCreator - Sublime Text - Terminal - Chrome dev tools

------
jayonsoftware
Visual Studio 2017

